# LF - Pair of kribensis



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Please close...


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Crazy72 has a proven pair for sale


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks...a lot...


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, they're still available. Here's the thread with pics.
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-proven-pair-kribensis-$10-3585/

Thanks Ben.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Please Close


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Pair of kribensis*



crazy72 said:


> Yup, they're still available. Here's the thread with pics.
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-proven-pair-kribensis-$10-3585/
> 
> Thanks Ben.


No problem Franck..


----------

